# Asmodus Mini Minikin



## Dominica (22/8/16)

Asmodus has a little single battery 50 watt mod up for pre-order on their website. If this cutie comes in single colour, and will be sold mod only, I'd definitely get one. Or two. 

http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Mini-Minikin-50W-Complete-Kit-p/asmodus-mini-minikin-kit.htm

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/8/16)

Ye, now thats more like it for me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie (22/8/16)

Dominica said:


> Asmodus has a little single battery 50 watt mod up for pre-order on their website. If this cutie comes in single colour, and will be sold mod only, I'd definitely get one. Or two.
> 
> http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Mini-Minikin-50W-Complete-Kit-p/asmodus-mini-minikin-kit.htm


Oh yeah


----------



## Huffapuff (22/8/16)

Dinkum


----------



## Huffapuff (22/8/16)

@Dominica I agree with you about the single colour option. Although,the red and white isn't too bad.


----------



## Dominica (22/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> @Dominica I agree with you about the single colour option. Although,the red and white isn't too bad.


Yeah, Im not really fond of any of the options. Solid black would be just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (22/8/16)

Great looking mod but I'm sure they could've gotten 75w out of a single 18650?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/8/16)

Looks great, hopefully they do a lot more colour options. I would need one with a white top and black bum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dominica (22/8/16)

skola said:


> Great looking mod but I'm sure they could've gotten 75w out of a single 18650?


On their website they say it takes one 18500. Never heard of this battery before so it could be a let down

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (22/8/16)

Dominica said:


> On their website they say it takes one 18500. Never heard of this battery before so it could be a let down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk



Seems like we can get them locally: http://vaporize.co.za/shop/imr-18500-3-7v-li-ion-battery-1100mah-8c-discharge-rate-flat-top/

Definitely gonna get the gf one, cute to the max.


----------



## Dominica (22/8/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> Seems like we can get them locally: http://vaporize.co.za/shop/imr-18500-3-7v-li-ion-battery-1100mah-8c-discharge-rate-flat-top/
> 
> Definitely gonna get the gf one, cute to the max.


1100mah though, ouch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (22/8/16)

Well it is only 50w, so I wouldn't be pushing anything more that 30w. 
Yes it's a low mah battery but then also won't take long to charge. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (17/6/17)

Does any one stock this little thing?


----------



## Coffeenineboy (8/7/17)

Cor said:


> Does any one stock this little thing?


Not available in SA, I dont think it was popular enough for local vape retailers to stock them, Had a look at it on the asmodus site, costs r800 + import duty and shipping .. ended up costing r2400


----------



## ShamZ (8/7/17)

Coffeenineboy said:


> Not available in SA, I dont think it was popular enough for local vape retailers to stock them, Had a look at it on the asmodus site, costs r800 + import duty and shipping .. ended up costing r2400


Actually they are available here. Saw one at Downtown Vapoury in Overport KZN this week.


----------



## Max (9/7/17)

Hi @ShamZ - Please help if you can - I've hunted their website for this Asmodus Mini 50W Mod - Ohmlette Sub Ohm Tank to no avail.

Have emailed Downtown Vapory - Vape Pulse and await a reply.

Thank You and looking forward to your soonest comments - Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (9/7/17)

Max said:


> Hi @ShamZ - Please help if you can - I've hunted their website for this Asmodus Mini 50W Mod - Ohmlette Sub Ohm Tank to no avail.
> 
> Have emailed Downtown Vapory - Vape Pulse and await a reply.
> 
> ...



http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=946&search=Asmodus

It was the first result on the search. Mini minikin.

I'm sure they will contact you tomorrow though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Max (9/7/17)

Thank You @ShamZ - ok - found it.


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Max said:


> Hi @ShamZ - Please help if you can - I've hunted their website for this Asmodus Mini 50W Mod - Ohmlette Sub Ohm Tank to no avail.
> 
> Have emailed Downtown Vapory - Vape Pulse and await a reply.
> 
> Thank You and looking forward to your soonest comments - Best Regards - Max



Hi @Max, in future, please dont solicit responses from vendors in a thread which forms part of the general forum. Rather start a new one in the "who has stock" subforum. Have edited out your tags in your above post. 

For the benefit of those who may not know, vendors are not allowed to respond directly to product requests or discuss their products and services in the general threads of the forum. They can however do this in their own dedicated subforums or in the "who has stock" subforum.


----------



## kev mac (9/7/17)

Coffeenineboy said:


> Not available in SA, I dont think it was popular enough for local vape retailers to stock them, Had a look at it on the asmodus site, costs r800 + import duty and shipping .. ended up costing r2400


How about the China sites?


----------



## Max (10/7/17)

Thank You @Silver


----------

